# Sunday Night Hogtown No Luck



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

We put in about 8:30 and poled till around 11:30 with no luck. The water was very muddy with limited to no visibility. I just put 4 150W HPS lights on my boat and I couldn't see a thing. I'm hoping it was just that the water was so dirty. Think I'm going closer to the pass or ICW this Sunday maybe the water will be cleaner. Has anyone been to Phillips Inlet lately I heard it was opened back up.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

It's closed and the water is dirty.

I went to Hogtown on Saturday. Boy was I wrong, that it was going to be reasonably clean......not the case.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Get you a bow mount trolling motor and it will make your life a lot easier. You'll come home with a few less blisters on your hands too. As far as water clarity goes, we fished offshore Saturday, the water around the pass at Destin was still bad, 1.5' vis max.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

amen on the trolling motor, Hunter.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

Yea I put a trolling motor on the rear with a switch in the front.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have been having good luck in and around FWB,Destin and Niceville. Water is crap in most places,but you find an occasional clear enough area to see in.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

just keep trying. they will come!!!!


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Get you a bow mount trolling motor and it will make your life a lot easier. You'll come home with a few less blisters on your hands too. As far as water clarity goes, we fished offshore Saturday, the water around the pass at Destin was still bad, 1.5' vis max.


Best investment you can make.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

I have a few friends that use a setup with a TM on the back and steer with the gig. I won't even get on their boat. A bow mount is the way to go for sure. My dad actually uses a transom mount TM mounted on the bow and it works fine like that also.

The water is still pretty dirty, keep checking around till you hit a good spot.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

The transom mount seems to work better for me. My bow mount would hit bottom a lot. Few more trips and I will know which I like better.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm hoping this weekend is better. Surely the water has to be clearing up these rivers are finally coming down some.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

I went to the Gulf last night near Destin, wayyyyy too rough for me to be trying to avoid the rays....but did note that the pass was finally starting to clear so I would expect the back waters to be doing the same.


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks for the info. Think I am going to try around boggy bayou Sunday night.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Alaqua Bayou is the same condition, did it last Thursday night, saw two undersized fish and got one keeper. Tried my 250 watt HPS light and love it, covers much more and penetrates better, but the water was so stained I still could only see a few feet from the hill, motored over to Lagrange Bayou , saw two other boats a floundering ??? wonder who ??? picked up 17 crabs anyhow with my new made " Crabber Grabber"


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Jim that crabber grabber looks pretty frickin cool.


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

drifterfisher said:


> Jim that crabber grabber looks pretty frickin cool.


 Yea Jared, I have tried to catch crabs with a dip net but they run like crazy from the net, I helped make a few parts for a crab grabber for someone on the forum and got the idea, but I used an old set of animal grabber tongs, I just put a longer tube in it and cable then cut the grabs off and added the 1/8" stainless ends , the crabs will fight it instead of run, I had almost as much fun picking up the crabs as gigging !


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Alaqua Bayou is the same condition, did it last Thursday night, saw two undersized fish and got one keeper. Tried my 250 watt HPS light and love it, covers much more and penetrates better, but the water was so stained I still could only see a few feet from the hill, motored over to Lagrange Bayou , saw two other boats a floundering ??? wonder who ??? picked up 17 crabs anyhow with my new made " Crabber Grabber"


Jim
I guss you missed this on another thread. You made these for me. I just cut the nose off the snake catcher, drilled and taped the end works like a champ

It needs to be redesigned from Aluminum & Stainless

Snake catcher http://www.ebay.com/itm/70-Snake-Catcher-Stick-Rattlesnake-Catcher-Grabber-/110943634214?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item19d4c18326


----------



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Sorry but I lost your name on my e-mail, I really appreciate the info because these things really work great, I only missed one crab and that is because it got out of the light before I could reach for it, Your idea is the best thing I have used for crab catching, Thanks:thumbup: Hope you didnt mind me using ur idea for making me one :blink:


----------



## gogetter (Jul 5, 2008)

I never had a problem catching crabs. I would starve to death trying to eat them. I've always used a crab net and a gig to spook them in the net.


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

Cosson-Gigs said:


> Sorry but I lost your name on my e-mail, I really appreciate the info because these things really work great, I only missed one crab and that is because it got out of the light before I could reach for it, Your idea is the best thing I have used for crab catching, Thanks:thumbup: Hope you didnt mind me using ur idea for making me one :blink:


Don't mind at all.


----------



## Alligator (Mar 18, 2012)

gogetter said:


> I never had a problem catching crabs. I would starve to death trying to eat them. I've always used a crab net and a gig to spook them in the net.


 We had reasonable sucess with a net, but they move in one of three different directions. With the gig and net we could only cut off 2. With the grabber we have had them to grab the tines. 

If not for my wife I would starve pickin crabs


----------

